# Bruschetta/parmesan and figs TNT



## kadesma (May 7, 2011)

This recipe makes as little or as much as you want. For us I usually make 3 recipes for it and then have to make more. We all love it  So lets do it tis way use 4 slices of coutry bread  sliced to start. Grill the bread on both sides til crusty on the outside but still soft within. Rub each side with cut garlic. Arrange your breads on a pretty platter  then drizzle with a little evoo. Top each slice with a slice of prosiutto surround with figs cut the long way after you stem them   I sometimes  lightly sprinkel with some fresh grated jack or parmesan
This makes a great lunch with some fruit salad or one of a sliced avocado,tomatoes, sweet vidalia slices coated with evoo and homemade red wine vinegar, an iced tea or prosecco 
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## babetoo (May 7, 2011)

sounds yummy


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 7, 2011)

That sounds fantastic...I like finding new ways to add figs to dishes.


----------

